# B.O.A.C 3.. Fighters Wanted.. Liverpool..



## Octagon Events (Feb 19, 2008)

Fighters wanted for B.O.A.C 3 August 9th Garston Liverpool.

All weights Amateur and Semi Pro.

If you are interested PM me or send your details to [email protected]


----------

